# Farbverlauf in word



## tommy07 (23. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe in Word einen Blockpfeil gezeichnet. Nun möchte ich diesen einfärben. Jedoch soll dieser nicht einfarbig sein, sondern mit einem Farbverlauf gefüllt sein. Ist dieses in word möglich?

cu tommy


----------



## duckdonald (1. Oktober 2005)

Ja, es ist möglich.

Mit einen Doppelklick auf den Pfeil kommst du in die Eigenschaften.
Im Register 'Farben und Linien' kannst du unter Ausfüllen->Farbe 'Fülleffekte' auswählen.
Im folgenden Dialogfenster kannst du auswählen ob Zweifarbig (mit jeweiligen Farben / Farbverlaufsrichtung / Transparenz) oder du wählst eine der vorhandenen Voreinstellungen.

Gruß DuckDonald


----------

